# Power Steering Pump



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I was just told by the dealer that my power steering pump was leaking. Is there a way to fix this problem without buying a new pump? Has anybody replaced one themselves?

Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If it is your pump that is leaking, you cant fix it. You can replace it thoe. It might even be the lines leaking. Check it out yourself. Clean up the lines, and pump real good. Start your car, then turn the steering wheel all the way to the right then, all the way to the left. If there is a leak, you will for sure see where it is comming form then. 
The pump isnt to hard to replace, as long as you have small hands...lol. Just get your self a factory service manual, or a chilton/hanes manual.


----------

